# More aggressive wheel cleaner



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

After ideas for another wheel cleaner to try after Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner - Been attacking the winter wheels for the C30 and whatever the old owner has done (and I suspect it's not clean them!) they are pretty manky. Probably going to need repainting but would like a good attack first. Before I try something so drastic it takes off the muck, the paint, and possibly the tyre :lol:

Some pics:










































And this is how they should look


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Iron-X ?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bear in mind, the pics above are after 4-5 attacks with CWC, and I don't want to spend over the odds!


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I can recommend Autosmart Ali-shine or Meguiars Wheel Brightener, a lot of the dirt seems like tar to me, you will need some tar remover such as Tardis to get rid of that


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I dont really rate cwc for really bad wheels. Brick cleaner works wonders and is cheap, you must remember its very acidic so dont regularly use it, just use it to get the results you need. I'd still go down the ironX route though.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Autobrite very cherry ACID base or wonder wheels which is also acid base are much stronger wheel cleaners.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Will see what I've got in hand then - I do have some Nitromose but that's a bit of an extreme job :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maxolen wheel cleaner will sort that easily :thumb:


----------



## M4RC (Mar 15, 2011)

I've recently tried Espuma Revolution, tested it on a friends 1998 Discovery, the wheels of which had never seen a clean in years. The wheels were yellow in colour with baked on brake dust etc, and after one hit with Revolution, even I was amazed with the difference.

Another bonus is that it is also cheap.


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

CarPro Trix.


----------



## fordeboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Try Autosmart xxx wheel cleaner. Very very strong wheel cleaner that should do the job.:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Autobrite Purple Rain


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

fordeboy said:


> Try Autosmart xxx wheel cleaner. Very very strong wheel cleaner that should do the job.:thumb:


I was just going to post that:thumb:


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

_Strongest_ wheel cleaner I'd say is Meguiar's Wheel Brightener but I'd use Wolf's Decon Gel on those.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Iron-X, Carpro Trix or Wolf's decon gel are your 1st port of attack :thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking at the pics, you have a few paint blisters going on, so sooner or later you will need to get them painted.

However, in mean time, various wheel cleaners are more than able to do the job, I do think you will also need to use a tar remover and an iron contamination remover like Orchard AutoCare Iron Cleanse (other iron contamination removers are available :lol


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They need both iron x and tardis to fully remove that, and probably a few hits of each.

After that you may need clay as well.

An easier and possibly cheaper option would be to refurb.


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't waste the iron x on that. Get an acid cleaner.


----------

